# Power Steering pressue hose removal



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

I am trying to replace a leaking power steering pressure hose on 89 Maxima SE. I already have the replacement hose, but I cannot get to the nut both that secures this hose to the pump. I have tried from under the car with an 24mm open/closed end wrench and also tried getting a 24mm socket and rachet ... but there is no room for either tool to remove this nut. Please advise on what tool to use and how to access this nut.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

When I did it, I think I had to pull the elbow off. If you look closely, there's a short piece of tubing or something that connects the hose to the pump itself. you should be able to reach one of the two bolts there in order to disconnect the hose from the pump. then just pull it off with the little elbow intact and install it on the new hose while you have it out of the car.

It's been about 4 years since I had to do that so I'm a little fuzzy on the details. good luck.


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> When I did it, I think I had to pull the elbow off. If you look closely, there's a short piece of tubing or something that connects the hose to the pump itself. you should be able to reach one of the two bolts there in order to disconnect the hose from the pump. then just pull it off with the little elbow intact and install it on the new hose while you have it out of the car.
> 
> It's been about 4 years since I had to do that so I'm a little fuzzy on the details. good luck.


There is no elbow on my pump or hose. The pressure hose is secured to the pump with a 24mm connector bolt.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

then you're going to have to pull the pump itself off the car. there are three bolts going through the front of the pump (turn the wheel on the front and stick a socket through them)
and one bolt on the back of the pump.

remove it from the car and bring the hose off with it.


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> then you're going to have to pull the pump itself off the car. there are three bolts going through the front of the pump (turn the wheel on the front and stick a socket through them)
> and one bolt on the back of the pump.
> 
> remove it from the car and bring the hose off with it.


According to the Haynes Repair Manual for 89-92 Maxima, you need to remove both the high pressure hose and return hose before you remove the mounted bolts that hold the pump in place. Its seems like a big job to remove the pump to replace the high pressure hose. My problem is that I can get the wrench on the bolt, but I do not have enough space to get enough torque to to break loose the bolt, and a breaker bar with a socket will not fit in that tight space. I read somewhere else in this forum that another Nissan Sentra owner had to use air ratcheted to get his out. I might have to do the same.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the return hose is easy to remove, just a hose clamp.
the pressure hose is disconnected from the other end, so if you remove the pump then you can just pull it down with the hose.

inconvenient, yes. but that may be your only choice. I've done this job half a dozen times and never had a problem popping the bolt loose on that end of the hose. the hard one is the top fitting that twists in its rubber mount when you try to remove the bolt. finally I had to clamp it in some huge channel locks and remove it with an impact wrench.


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> the return hose is easy to remove, just a hose clamp.
> the pressure hose is disconnected from the other end, so if you remove the pump then you can just pull it down with the hose.
> 
> inconvenient, yes. but that may be your only choice. I've done this job half a dozen times and never had a problem popping the bolt loose on that end of the hose. the hard one is the top fitting that twists in its rubber mount when you try to remove the bolt. finally I had to clamp it in some huge channel locks and remove it with an impact wrench.


I already have the other side of the pressure hose bolt loose. Looks like I cannot get around removing the pump. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> the return hose is easy to remove, just a hose clamp.
> the pressure hose is disconnected from the other end, so if you remove the pump then you can just pull it down with the hose.
> 
> inconvenient, yes. but that may be your only choice. I've done this job half a dozen times and never had a problem popping the bolt loose on that end of the hose. the hard one is the top fitting that twists in its rubber mount when you try to remove the bolt. finally I had to clamp it in some huge channel locks and remove it with an impact wrench.


I can get to the 3 bolts on the front of the pump. How do I get to the bolt on the back of the pump? Do I get to it from below?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yes, from behind and below.. usually it's covered in goo, and you can't really see it from any angle. you just have to keep feeling around with it and eventually you'll find it.
I hated that bolt!


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> yes, from behind and below.. usually it's covered in goo, and you can't really see it from any angle. you just have to keep feeling around with it and eventually you'll find it.
> I hated that bolt!


Is the bolt on the back of the pump the same size as the ones on the front. I took out the bolts from the front, and loosened one bolt on the back of the pump. This bolt head size is a smaller that the bolt head size on the front of the pump. Anyway, I could not even move the pump. Did I loosen the wrong bolt on the back? Is the bolt size on the back the same size as the ones on ther front?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

IIRC, I think the bolts on the front were a 14mm and the rear was a 12mm?
check around the front for one more bolt that you missed or something.. It's been so long since I've done it that I can't remember exactly where all the bolts are.


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> IIRC, I think the bolts on the front were a 14mm and the rear was a 12mm?
> check around the front for one more bolt that you missed or something.. It's been so long since I've done it that I can't remember exactly where all the bolts are.


I removed three 14mm on the front that I access through turning the pully and one on the back is 12mm. I will look to see if there is another on the front.


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> IIRC, I think the bolts on the front were a 14mm and the rear was a 12mm?
> check around the front for one more bolt that you missed or something.. It's been so long since I've done it that I can't remember exactly where all the bolts are.


I was able to replace the high pressure hose without removing the pump. Yeahhhhhhh! The pressure hose is connected to a 4 inch steel pipe that is connected to the pump (this is where the pressure valve is located). I was able to remove the steel pipe with a 24mm wrench and remove the hose attached to it. Thanks for your help


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Ummm, that piece of pipe is what I was referring to in my very first reply.....


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Ummm, that piece of pipe is what I was referring to in my very first reply.....


Yes you are right! I had to remove all the gunk that was created by the leaking hose so I could see the pump clearly. The pressure hose is connected to the pump by a removable 4 inch steel pipe connector, and the hose from the reservoir is connected to the pump via a removable elbow connector.


----------

